# Chloe



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

As many of you know the story of Chloe and my family. Well her mommy sent me photos of her and she is doing wonderful. Here is a photo of her and her big sister.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That is great news! I am so happy that you get to see pictures of her.

They look very content - just two ladies hanging out together!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes they are both senior dogs and her owner says they are like Ying and Yang. Both sleep in the bed and are being spoiled. I wrote a letter and sent presents to both of the fur babies. The owner said it made her cry reading it. Chloe is very blessed to be in such a loving home with a sister dog that is on her level. Hyper Halo even sent her a teddy bear that he kissed before we mailed it.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Is this sweet or what. togetherness. bless their hearts.*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's great news. :wub::wub: Happy ending


----------

